# Sharing new fence cost with neighbor



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

A neighbor approached me about going in on a shared fenceline replacement - something I was totally contemplating while I pulled said fenceline's loose wires out of my weed wacker last weekend. 

Other than getting everything in writing and paying the installers directly not the neighbors, any other considerations? 

It's about 600 ft of rusted old barbed wire and sunken/folded over livestock mesh on t-posts, they're thinking chain link (which would keep their new border collie pup out of my pasture!)


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Do you want chain-link fencing..??
Are you OK with that kind of fencing and does it work for you, your animals and what it will look like in years to come since installation?
Which property line is it to be placed on?
Or shall it be placed right on the property line evenly?
If it needs repairs/maintenance in future who is responsible for the bill?


Get all in writing, with a legal binding whatever as it is also your money invested...
What is good and neighborly today may not be tomorrow or in years if the neighbors sell {either of you} and suddenly the new owner wants it gone or changed again... :|
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

A contract is essential. Why pays for what, etc. What if you pay your half and the neighbor doesn't? Who is responsible for repairing damage, maintenance, etc? What happens if one of you moves and the new neighbors aren't willing to share the fenceline? What happens with their BC pup learns to jump that little chain link fence and now the fence needs to be rebuilt higher or replaced? Most instances of 'let's share this fence' end badly, and come about because one neighbor can't afford to pay for it by himself, so he ropes the other neighbor in... 



Generally, the best thing to do is to both build a fence. Extra cost, yes, but then each of you have your own fence to maintain. So they would put in chain link, and you would put in whatever keeps your horses from touching their chain link.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree, the longer-term maintenance issue would worry me. And, if you (or the neighbor) move in the future, then what? It's not really a deed/right of way issue that would be formally recorded with the town, so it relies on having good relationships between both property owners, and in the future there might be owners who had nothing to do with putting it up.

When we lived in a residential neighborhood in Michigan, we had a shared backyard chain link fence. In the years we lived there, the fence really deteriorated to the point that my dog could easily escape, but it was technically my neighbor's fence. He didn't want to replace it, but it created a lot of tension when we ultimately had to put up a new fence inside the old one because we have a houdini dog that kept threatening to sneak out. I guess it was perceived as un-neighborly or judgemental about how he kept his property or something. Anyway, we didn't go in on it together, but it definitely caused issues. 

It sounds like a nice idea initially, but I'm sad to say I don't trust positive neighbor relationships always and forever, since neighbors can change so quickly.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Are you’re horses up against this chain link fence?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Chain link fences are NOT designed for livestock. But horses Love to scratch their butts on them! 

We had our horses in a chain linked fence for 6 months at a rental house while we searched for property. You would not believe what a mess the horses made of that fenceline! 

You will be paying for this fence over and over again. I would suggest you let the neighbor buy their own fence to keep the dog in...


----------

